# Hey, Grandpa, what's for supper ?



## Sourland

Tonight I am making marinated sirloin steaks on the grill to be served with baked sweet potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yummy


----------



## Sourland

It's 'turkey night' at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Chicken Girl

We had left over potatoes, onions, and roast beef 




(not exactly roast beef but it will pass for now )


----------



## Sourland

Lemon/pepper Cornish game hen, mashed potatoes with gravy, sweet corn from the freezer.


----------



## Sourland

What to make on a damp, dreary rainy day ?  Howsabout a chuck pot roast.    Of course mashed potatoes and gravy plus the Princess requested yellow summer squash.  Maybe I'll make some drop biscuits to go with.


----------



## Sourland

Tonight it's strip steak on the grill with mac and cheese and butternut squash.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Man that sounds good


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for dinner here at my house is leftover Tacos!!


----------



## Sourland

Was beat yesterday after an early start and a day spent at a field trial so I made steak on the grill, baked sweet potatoes, and sweet corn.


----------



## Mother Hen

That sounds yummy! I fixed myself a chicken leg 1/4, mashed potatoes and cream style corn. I have leftovers so most likely that will be my dinner again tonight.


----------



## Sourland

Dentist appointment at 3:30 - asked the Princess to pick up a sub at Jersey Mike's.  That will be our supper tonight.


----------



## Sourland

Tuesday - Chicken paprikas, 'ronott's' dumplings, sweet corn.

Wednesday - Rosemary/balsamic chicken breasts, baked potato, and spaghetti squash.

Tonight - It's turkey night at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Mother Hen

Tomorrow night it's going to be ham, sweet potatoes and some kind of veggie.
  Sat night it's going to be pot roast with carrots, celery, regular potatoes.
  Sun night it's going to be smoked pork loin roast.
 Monday night it's just going to be me here so more than likely I will have leftovers.


----------



## Sourland

Tomorrow it will be leftover paprikas, dumplings, and spaghetti squash.


----------



## greybeard

I would like very much, to follow George Thorogood's menu.


----------



## Sourland

greybeard said:


> I would like very much, to follow George Thorogood's menu.




I don't recommend that.  I tried it, and the results were not good.


----------



## Mother Hen

Oven baked/Grilled BBQ Chicken Leg Quarters and homemade French Fries


----------



## Sourland

Lasagna, fresh bread, lettuce/tomato/mozzarella salad with balsamic vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Mother Hen

Sourland, will you fix me a plate of your dinner? It is so much better than mine. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sourland

MH, we can trade.  Yours looks good to me.


----------



## Mother Hen

Mine is already gone but I'm about to have a Peppermint Cookie Delight Ice Cream sandwich for snack if you want one.


----------



## Sourland

Thanks, but I'll pass on the ice cream.  I'm trying to lose a little weight.


----------



## goatgurl

@Sourland are you still trapped here?  and your supper sure sounds good.


----------



## Sourland

Nope, goatgurl, just visiting.


----------



## Mother Hen

Sourland, I also passed on the ice cream last night.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Tonight Muffuletta with homemade fries
Friday Souvlaki Burgers with tzatziki sauce grilled onions and chopped salad
Saturday Full English Breakfast minus the bacon(because we are going on a long road trip and i dont wanna have to stop at fast food)
Sunday whatever we find as we wont be home
Monday BBQ chicken and corn on the cob with honey butter and probably grilled zucchini


----------



## Mother Hen

Leftover homemade Chili my neighbor just gave to me.


----------



## greybeard

whatever it is, it will be same as always. Five 1/2 cup serving of carbs, 1 cup of protein, and 1/2 cup of starch and no more than 2 oz of unsaturated fat, washed down with sugar free beverage.

(yes, my culinary life sucks)


----------



## Sourland

Last night was cheese burgers on the grill and mac and cheese.  Tonight ?


----------



## Mother Hen

I don't even know what I'm going to have for dinner tonight and here at my house it's going on almost 2 pm already.


----------



## Sourland

Princess was still not feeling good last night so supper was simple -  chicken noodle soup and fresh bread.


----------



## Mother Hen

That was my dinner last night- pork chop and HOMEMADE french fries with ranch dressing used for dipping.


----------



## promiseacres

Mother Hen said:


> View attachment 36154 That was my dinner last night- pork chop and HOMEMADE french fries with ranch dressing used for dipping.


Recipe please for the ranch dressing!?


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm sorry I didn't mean to imply that the ranch dressing was homemade. I bought it from a store.


----------



## misfitmorgan

This is a hiden valley ranch dupe....yes my beloved hidden valley ranch uses MSG... Oh well i still love it.
http://www.topsecretrecipes.com/Hidden-Valley-The-Original-Ranch-Dressing-Copycat-Recipe.html

There are lots of other dupes for the powder as well with no MSG.
http://happymoneysaver.com/diy-copycat-homemade-hidden-valley-ranch-mix/


----------



## Hillaire

venison tacos tonight   with corn and home made salsa yum


----------



## Baymule

Tonight we had collard greens, whole corn with home grown,  smoked bacon and mushrooms sautéed in butter, baked delicata squash with pats of butter, a 1 pound sliced Cherokee Purple tomato and cornbread. Desert was fresh blueberries with whipped cream.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sounds good yum


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for my dinner I'm thinking SPAGHETTI and meatballs (made out of fresh cow near-sighted none of the store bought meat here!).


----------



## Hillaire

last night I made a quick grilled cheese sandwich with bacon tonight I am making zucchini casserole with fresh mozzarella and spaghetti sauce and hot sausage


----------



## Mother Hen

Not to be mean but that really doesn't sound appealing nor appetizing to me but who knows it may be better than it sounds. Post pic of it, if you will.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sounds good to me!! Reminds me of moussaka the way the Cretes make it.

We are having grilled pork chops and grilled corn on the cob for dinner...the pork is from our pigs.


----------



## Hillaire

oh, it's delicious you cut the zucchini in thin slices put a layer of them in a casserole dish, then add hot or whatever kind of sausage you like I precook them to almost done, add sauce and mozzarella and keep stacking in layers and cheese on top... it's good lol but I guess you have to really like zucchini lol


----------



## misfitmorgan

I made something similar once but i used reg mozzarella and breakfast sausage...DH loved it. It like replacing the noodles with zucchini in lasagna.


----------



## Sourland

Hillaire said:


> last night I made a quick grilled cheese sandwich with bacon tonight I am making zucchini casserole with fresh mozzarella and spaghetti sauce and hot sausage






Tonight I will grill a steak and serve with sweet corn and mac and cheese.


----------



## Mother Hen

Is the Mac and cheese homemade? Do you put bread crumbs or sprinkle parmesan cheese on it just before it comes out of the oven?


----------



## lcertuche

I'm still trying to decide what's for supper tonight. This morning I made granola. It's a real treat for the Wildbunch. I rarely buy dry cereal. I saw in an earlier post the recipe for ranch dressing. I've made it for years. So much cheaper and 10 X better tasting than store bought. Just takes minutes to throw together. It should set for a few hours before using but we eat it right away. I make a quart at a time so it will last a few days.


----------



## Mother Hen

Last night I had homemade Beef Stir-Fry. 
       Don't have a clue for tonight but thinking along the lines of chicken salad wraps.


----------



## lcertuche

We went out for Chinese. Tonight I'm thinking burgers on the grill.


----------



## Mother Hen

I don't know what I'm going to have. All I know is it's NOT going to be chicken!!!


----------



## Baymule

We ate a late lunch yesterday at a Thai restaurant, it was so much food, supper was cancelled due to lack of interest. 

Tonight we will have fried deer meat, baked Delicata squash, Cherrokee Purple tomatoes with the top cut off, seasoned with garlic and Italian seasoning, topped with mozzarella cheese and baked. Dessert will be my first Kajari melon.

http://www.rareseeds.com/honey-boat-delicata-squash/

http://www.rareseeds.com/kajari-melon/


----------



## lcertuche

I'm thinking stacked enchiladas.


----------



## Mother Hen

In other words quesadilla.
     Seeing how it's just me here I don't know what I'm going to have.


----------



## lcertuche

Well they aren't exactly quesadillas because of the sauce. Actually the Wildbunch would like them better if they were quesadillas but I like enchiladas better.


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, you could always do quesadillas for the Wildbunch and make yourself enchiladas. Everyone happy!


----------



## misfitmorgan

We had pulled pork sandwiches from our pigs on Saturday and Sunday along with cole slaw. I also made a lemon cake it was hot out so it was good.


----------



## Mother Hen

My dinner tonight is Rice with Pinto Beans and crushed tomatoes. No meat Monday


----------



## Pastor Dave

We smoked two junior does that made it closer to 18 or 20 weeks than just my standard 5# live weight by 10 weeks objective. They were 5# dressed out weight and 4# respectively, and took up 2/3 of my grilling surface.

Smoked rabbit, baked beans, and salad, and of course iced sweet tea.


----------



## Mother Hen

for the bunnies


 for your dinner.


----------



## Baymule

We had leftover deer meat, left over sausage, left over mac n' cheese, left over Kajari melon and microwave brownie in a cup.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> We had leftover deer meat, left over sausage, left over mac n' cheese, left over Kajari melon and microwave brownie in a cup.


So a summa dinner.  

I love those.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Rabbit is delicious!!

Sounds good Bay!

We had hmm we are out of propane so what can i make in the crockpot dinner....chicken and dumplings was the answer and i baked a lemon cake.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We no longer buy chicken or much pork anymore, and I understand the feeling when someone says, whatever it is going to be, it's not going to be chicken. I get that way with rabbit. 

I use charcoal rather than gas, and most often fill the grill surface, then use those selections throughout the week. Chuck roast cut into steaks, brats, hotdogs, hamburgers, salmon filet, an occasional ribeye (when funds allow) and, oh yah--rabbit. 

Bubba off Forest Gump stated it best with shrimp, but we get that way with rabbit. It can be fixed several ways. And, more often than not, it's what's for dinner. 

I shared a recipe on one of the posts on here some time back that most everyone likes. It is chicken casserole that uses rabbit in place of the chicken. If you like Thanksgiving dressing or chicken and dumplings, most likely you would like it.


----------



## misfitmorgan

The last rabbit dish i made was rabbit ragu and omg it was soooo good. I made a huge pot of it and brought the leftovers to work the next day and everyone loved it.

This is the recipe i used
https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/11707-rabbit-ragu-with-pappardelle
I skipped the anchovies(didnt have any on hand) and i used egg noodles instead of pappardelle, used home canned tomatoes in place of San Marzano too.


----------



## lcertuche

Well it was BLT's with fresh garden tomatoes. Yeah I have fresh tomatoes _FINALLY_!


----------



## Sourland

Tonight it will be mashed potatoes, yellow beans, sweet corn and strip steak.


----------



## Mother Hen

My dinner tonight is going to be HOT DOGS and FRENCH FRIES.
    I didn't eat any dinner last night seeing how I had a late (around 3:45) lunch of McDonald's- Big Mac drool), med fries( ),  and a sweet tea sick- too sweet)


----------



## lcertuche

Last night it was deli chicken, mashed taters, fried okra and rolls. Tonight leftover spaghetti and whatever else anyone will fix for themselves! I'm thinking about making some crepes with strawberries or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mother Hen

That was my dinner which is way better than the one Icertuche ( sorry- ruined it with the fried Okra) had last night.
     I'll skip on the strawberry crepes tomorrow night also.


----------



## Sourland

Easy night here - burgers and sweet corn.


----------



## Mother Hen

Hey Sourland! If we lived closer like next door neighbors we could have had a cook out seeing how you had burgers and corn while I had grilled hot dogs and tater tots. I would have even opened up a can of baked beans (or pork and beans).


----------



## lcertuche

Well I persevered and made the crepes after supper and they are now my favorite new dessert. 

Oh my those tater tots look yummy and who doesn't like a good grilled dog!


----------



## Mother Hen

Crepes do sound good. I just can't have strawberries- allergic!


----------



## lcertuche

They can be filled with literally anything. Fruit, veggies, pudding, ice cream, scrambled eggs...


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, if you hadn't been a little piggy and eating the crepes as soon as they got done others might have been able to have some. 
Plus you might have been able to share a pic.


----------



## lcertuche

I gots a housefull of teenage boys so I didn't actually eat them all myself, lol.  Next time you'll have to try to come and beat the Wildbunch to them! I'll try to remember about the pictures next time.


----------



## Mother Hen

Well, you wouldn't have a wildbunch if you hadn't been a rabbit.


----------



## Sourland

Tonight we will have chicken margherita with penne and sourdough bread.


----------



## Mother Hen

Not sure what I'm going to have yet.


----------



## Mother Hen

Grilled thin cut pork chop, 3/4 cup mashed potatoes and 4 grilled asparagus spears


----------



## Baymule

Now doesn't _that _look like a healthy supper! We know you are hiding the brownies, candy and pie


----------



## Mother Hen

Only have ice cream in the freezer and NO I'm not sharing tonight. It's chocolate peanut butter swirl ice cream.


----------



## Baymule

Aha! So it's ice cream! I knew you were hiding the good stuff!


----------



## Mother Hen

Sorry Baymule! I'm not sharing tonight. I'm being greedy butt again. I think you understand why if not ask a female in your life.


----------



## Mother Hen

Spaghetti and sauce with meatballs for dinner. I'm also thinking about garlic bread made out of frozen ( thawed) bread dough.


----------



## Mother Hen

Ok, I didn't do any meatballs but it was still good. The meat was taking to long to thaw out so I just fried it up and put it in the sauce.


----------



## Mother Hen

Garlic Parmesan egg noodles, Brussels sprouts with cheese sauce and a slightly BBQed chicken leg quarter.


----------



## lcertuche

Mother Hen y'all are making me hungry with all those food pics! We had leftover spaghetti squash casserole and leftover pork roast, along with sliced garden tomatoes, sweet peppers, cucumbers and cauliflower. It was all good. Then later we had sliced watermelon that the church gave out to its members. I think I might pickle me some watermelon rind.


----------



## Mother Hen

That was my dinner last night. I don't know what I'm having tonight, it really depends on if my Uncle is able to get the weekend off. If he doesn't, then it's leftovers from last night for me (except for the brussel sprouts with cheese sauce, ate them all last night)


----------



## Sourland

Tonight I made a steak with mac and cheese and freshly picked sweet corn.


----------



## Mother Hen

Last night my Uncle and I had grilled hot dogs and steamed asparagus. Tonight we had hamburgers and steamed zucchini and yellow squash. 
       These kind of meals aren't that bad. I'm even going without carbs (bread or pasta).


----------



## Alaskan

I am having cookies for my evening meal.

They have nuts in them, so very healthful.


----------



## lcertuche

Cookies, the other food group. DH is the cookie monster in our house! I'm thinking about making some no bake cookies to take to church for pot-luck tomorrow. 

Tonight it's going to be chicken baked in the crockpot along with some fresh cut vegetables and probably leftover corn and mashed taters or more likely boiled new potatoes I pulled out of the garden this morning.


----------



## Alaskan

I am sad. ..



I ate all of my cookies.....


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> I am sad. ..
> 
> 
> 
> I ate all of my cookies.....



Have you found your lost marbles.  Princess wanted to go out to eat last night - so we did.  It was lousy.

For tonight I plan hotdogs, salads, baked beans and left over sweet corn.


----------



## Alaskan

Marbles twist ankles and can't be eaten without tooth loss...toss them all out I say!

The dessert at coffee hour was 

Luckily I had pizza for supper.


----------



## chicken4prez

We just stopped at Subway for dinner on our way back from the beach.


----------



## Sourland

Went to a field trial today so supper was simple - baked a pizza.


----------



## Alaskan

I love pizza

Double


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for dinner is SMOKED pork ribs and more than likely steamed green beans and squash (yellow and zucchini).


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for dinner is SMOKED pork ribs and more than likely steamed green beans and squash (yellow and zucchini).


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Mother Hen

Maybe for a snack before bed Oatmeal Raisin cookies.


----------



## Alaskan

I actually despise raisins in cookies.   I know that is a "thing", but 

I love oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Sourland

Pork chops, broccoli, and mashed potatoes got the job done.


----------



## Alaskan

That sounds healthy!  

I had nachos (with salsa), and now chocolate.


----------



## Sourland

Tonight we will eat stuffed peppers, mashed potatoes, and sweet corn.


----------



## Alaskan

Bell peppers


----------



## lcertuche

Ground beef and potato hash. I threw in a handful of green beans I picked out of the garden.


----------



## misfitmorgan

We had elk tacos...they were ok, i dont think i was in a tacos mood.


----------



## Sourland

Tonight was YOYO.  "You're on your own."  I ate a Krispy Kreme, then I had left over mashed potatoes and stuffed peppers, and I finished off with a piece of wineberry/apple/crumb pie that we bought at the Warren Co fair.


----------



## Alaskan

I love crumb topping.


----------



## Sourland

It was crumb topping of the finest order.  Hand made by the little old ladies who picked the wineberries.

Baseball game tonight - we will be eating at the complex.  It's actually pretty good food for a concession.


----------



## Alaskan

OK...I am gonna ask...


What are wine berries?


----------



## Sourland

Not sure what wineberries are botanically.  They look like raspberries except a darker burgundy color.  The plant itself looks a lot like a raspberry plant.  They grow in damp areas or along woods edge and are very tart.  As a kid I used to pick them, and my mother made the best jelly from them that I have ever tasted.


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight I had a SMOKED  pork roast thin sliced sandwich with lettuce on two pieces of bread.
        For a snack before I go to bed I'm having 2 chocolate chip cookies that are made by the Amish and 8 oz Pepsi.


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for my dinner was 2 slices of turkey sandwich meat rolled up with lettuce and cheese, carrot, cucumber sticks and cherry tomatoes with ranch dressing.


----------



## Baymule

Tonight we had corn on the cob, turnip greens with home smoked bacon ends, cornbread and sweet tea. Fixing to have a big bowl of strawberries with whip cream.

@Alaskan you sure eat lots of health foods. Cookies are good for you. Cookies have flour, which comes from wheat, grain is a good food group. And you had oatmeal cookies and oats are also from the grain group. So you had two servings of grain! Cookies also contain eggs and we all know how healthy eggs are. Butter is another ingredient which comes from the dairy group. Sugar comes from beets which are in the vegetable group. Too bad you don't like raisins or you could have had a serving of fruit!


----------



## Alaskan

Tonight I had some strawberries with whipped cream and a coconut cookie dessert thing.


----------



## Sourland

Is caramel popcorn an acceptable supper ?


----------



## Mother Hen

Are Oatmeal Raisin cookies acceptable for breakfast?


----------



## Alaskan

Both are EXCELLENT! 

Popcorn has lots of fiber.  . And, and, uh... the caramel. .. uh......   

Oatmeal Raisin is better than cereal!  Grains, fruit, dairy, eggs!  Health food!


----------



## Sourland

Monday night is 'half price pasta' night.  I'm not cooking tonight.


----------



## Alaskan

Pasta....


All naked and alone??  

Say it ain't so!!!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

It ain't so!  
     Even though it's the truth.
How did you know I was naked and alone?


----------



## Baymule

Supper tonight was Red Lobster. We brought doggie bags home for lunch or supper tomorrow. Snow crab, Dungeness (sp?) crab, lobster linguine alfredo and baked potato.


----------



## Alaskan




----------



## Sourland

'Al',, angel hair with broccoli in a garlic butter sauce is not naked, and we were not naked while eating.  It's not that kind of restaurant.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Roast chicken with potatoes, corn broccoli and gravy for lunch!

Who else loves their greens? I do! Especially broccoli!


----------



## lcertuche

Well our supper was roasted chicken, red beans and rice, cauliflower and a strawberry dessert. I layered frozen strawberries, vanilla wafers, and a Pioneer Woman frosting recipe made from milk, flour, sugar, and butter. It was enjoyed by all.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> 'Al',, angel hair with broccoli in a garlic butter sauce is not naked, and we were not naked while eating.  It's not that kind of restaurant.


Good to know!!


----------



## Sourland

Tonight I will grill burgers to be served with mac and cheese and yellow beans.


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for my dinner was an omelette with roasted peppers and onions, mushrooms, cheese and pepperoni.


----------



## Sourland

Left over angel hair and broccoli.


----------



## lcertuche

Tonight supper was pork chops, corn and plum cobbler.


----------



## Mother Hen

My dinner tonight is a baked chicken leg quarter and a small tossed salad ( lettuce, spinach, mushrooms, carrots, cucumber, assortment of sweet peppers with a few sunflower kernels and dry roasted peanuts) with water for a beverage.


----------



## Baymule

Don't know yet. DH just handed me a marshmallow.


----------



## Mother Hen

By DH handing you that marshmallow, that's a hint- S'MORES for dinner.
   I'm not going to have baked chicken leg quarter after all. I'm going to have a boneless/skinless chicken breast with the tossed salad.


----------



## Mother Hen

Dog gone it, Al. Don't you feed the Wildbunch. I leave my plate unattended for two minutes and this is what remained


----------



## Mother Hen

Pork steak, french fries and a tossed salad was dinner tonight.


----------



## Sourland

We were planning on going to Chili's tonight, but a MAJOR thunderstorm hit and freaked our golden so I made do at home.  Baked beans, pickles, macaroni salad and hotdogs got the job done.


----------



## Mother Hen

Leftovers from last night- oven smoked chicken,  white rice and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Sourland

Went to a movie so we stopped for burgers and fries on the way home.


----------



## lcertuche

We're still moving so it's been whatever I can throw in the crockpot. Tonight was taco soup and cornbread.


----------



## Mother Hen

Taco soup doesn't sound so bad.  Where did you ever find a recipe?  I would like to give it a try.


----------



## lcertuche

@Mother Hen there are hundreds of taco soup recipes (literally) but this is mine. 

1/2 pound ground meat or leftover meat of some kind chopped small
28 ounce can or qt. jar of tomatoes of some kind. I usually use crushed but any kind will work even pasta sauce.
a couple cans of corn
a couple cans of beans or a qt of my canned beans  whatever kind you like.
diced onion or onion powder
minced garlic or garlic powder
Chili powder to taste 
salt and pepper to taste

I dump everything in the pot and bring to a boil. Let simmer a few minutes or just dump in the crockpot and leave a few hours.

I will add leftover stuff to it like green beans, fried potatoes, etc. I also will throw in chopped jalapenos or chilies if I have them. 

A lot of people like crackers with it but we always have cornbread or a crusty homemade bread. 

In the winter we have this almost every week. It is quicker to make than waiting in a drive-through lane at Mickey D's and so much better. Way healthier and cheaper.


----------



## lcertuche

Supper last night had to be quick because I waiting for court most the day. It was a casserole made with boxed mac & cheese, ground beef cooked, onions, garlic, grated cheese and sour cream. There was buttered plain white bread on the side and watermelon. Not healthy but filling and tasty.


----------



## Mother Hen

Icertuche,  thank you for sharing your recipe with me.  Hope court went good.


----------



## Mother Hen

Homemade chicken stir fry for dinner tonight.  The veggies weren't homegrown but they were frozen


----------



## Alaskan

Last night I had ice cream for supper.


----------



## Mother Hen

I have family visiting from Texas so last night was CAJUN night- homemade Gumbo and shrimp boil.


----------



## Alaskan

that sounds healthy.  


good too.


----------



## Mother Hen

It was good except for the okra being in the gumbo.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I don't reckon I've had much okra since my family moved back up to IN from TN in '85, but maybe at Golden Corral or Cracker Barrel. I always liked it breaded and fried or steamed with tomatoes.


----------



## Alaskan

fried!!!!!!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Tonight, I did tilapia in the oven on 400degs. Dredged in flour and seasoned in a little all purpose seasoning and salt. Some parmesan on top and a sprinkle of sweet basil, and drizzled in olive oil. Done in 15 or 20 minutes. I lost track.

To this I added asparagus kinda steamed in a skillet with butter and just a dash of salt. It was done when the fish was taken out of the oven.

Bon Appetit


----------



## Alaskan

sounds delicious!


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for my dinner was baked spaghetti squash with meat flavored sauce which I added a small can of mushrooms to.


----------



## Alaskan

meat flavored sauce? 


Like you took a hunk of meat,  waved it over the sauce... maybe dunked it in once...then the meat went back in the fridge??


----------



## Mother Hen

Beef rib roast with homemade gravy and steamed green beans


----------



## Alaskan

yummy!


----------



## Mother Hen

Too late! 
  My Uncle claimed the leftovers for his lunch tomorrow. He starts driving tanker tomorrow for a yogurt factory that's not too far from here.


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for dinner it's roast again so if you're quick Alaskan you might be able to get a slice. Don't have a clue what's going to be with it yet. I'm thinking along the lines of asparagus spears or maybe corn on the cob. 
 All I know right now is the house is smelling good- I did Cajun seasoning on it this time and am about to add some fresh jalapeno slices to it.


----------



## Alaskan

yummm!   I got stuff for hamburgers,  hoping for those today.


----------



## Mother Hen

Beef roast (drizzled with BBQ sauce),  asparagus spears with garlic butter sauce and homemade applesauce (NO sugar added)


----------



## Alaskan

looks very good!


----------



## Mother Hen

It was very good. The roast was a little on the spicy side but it wasn't an overpowering spicy.


----------



## Alaskan

actually,  it has been so long since I have had asperagus that I was drooling the most over that.


----------



## Mother Hen

Sorry Alaskan.  The asparagus you saw on my plate was what was left which I ate. I don't fix a lot so in the hopes there won't be a lot of leftovers


----------



## Alaskan

yeah, the good stuff always goes first.


----------



## TAH

Chicken curry.


----------



## Mother Hen

I told you,  Alaskan,  to show up early or you were going to miss out but of course you took your sweet time so it's not my fault.


----------



## Alaskan

Its the time zones I tell ya!!!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Pasta bake made with rigatoni noodles, ricotta,  mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses. It also had a small can of mushrooms which I left good sized so if someone doesn't like them they can be picked out.


----------



## Alaskan

cheeeeeeeeeeese!!!!


----------



## Sourland

Last night I made baked, breaded pork chops, mac and cheese, and mashed 'honey' butternut squash - a new variety to me.  Has a nice, nutty flavor.


----------



## Alaskan

I had biscuits and gravy yesterday... but the biscuits were burnt.


----------



## Mother Hen

I haven't been cooking lately seeing how I'm the only one here for dinner.  Last night I did make (or attempt to at least)  homemade beef pot pies.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Succotash tonight?
Maybe. Have everything to make it. There was a recipe thread on here somewhere I used to put occasional recipes on. It must have been somewhere under social, but can't find it now.

My succotash recipe uses corn, lima beans, a blend of sweet peppers and onion,  bacon, ham, and once all cooked down, add heavy cream and simmer. It is probably high in calories, but very good.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That sounds delish!  Might have to add it to my collection!


----------



## Alaskan

Mother Hen said:


> I haven't been cooking lately seeing how I'm the only one here for dinner.  Last night I did make (or attempt to at least)  homemade beef pot pies. View attachment 39114


looks good!  I had scrambled eggs, sausage and oatmeal cookies for breakfast.  yum.


----------



## Mother Hen

Really Pastor Dave,  succotash 
￼ ! It's a   ￼shame how people ruin corn by adding lima beans.
      Btw,  the crust for the homemade beef pot pies was even homemade using a family recipe that I was finally given.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I reckon you could make a substitution for the lima beans. What about sweet peas? The flavor isn't influenced by the lima beans, so just a filler really. Maybe more corn, ham chunks, or peppers/onions.


----------



## Sourland

Corn succotash with lima beans 

Last night was turkey night at Cracker Barrel.  Tonight I am making sirloin strips on the grill, baked potato, green beans, heirloom tomato/Bibb lettuce/mozzarella salad.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Italian Soup tonight from the other night's leftovers. The wife and kids going to a bonfire and weenie roast. I am down with allergy symptoms out of control probably brought on by an earlier bonfire and weenie roast, or maybe all the corn and bean dust in the air. Good hot soup and staying in tonight. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Mother Hen

Tonight for my  dinner was a bowl of cereal- Corn Pops to be exact!  I'm in one of those moods where I could care less if I eat.


----------



## Baymule

I made ramburger tacos and nachos.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Tonight it's Succotash!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Then, one final step of fattening it up more than just a pound of bacon can. Add heavy cream and siiiiiiiiiiiiiimer


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YUM!


----------



## Sourland

Tonight I made burgers on the grill, summer squash, and baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yummy!


----------



## Sourland

Hi, 'Poka D', how have you been ?


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Tonight I made burgers on the grill, summer squash, and baked sweet potatoes.


summer squash is one of nature's mistakes   

The rest though,


----------



## Baymule

Summer squash is for zucchini bread, squash fritters, fried squash, zucchini-tomatoes-onions, butter sautéed squash and onions, zucchini boats, squash pizza, yellow squash casserole, its so yummy!


----------



## Alaskan

so glad you like it...  less for me.


----------



## Sourland

Summer squash - good however you choose to use it.


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Summer squash - good however you choose to use it.



as hockey pucks? (freeze first)

As chicken feed? 

As gifts for people you hate?


----------



## Baymule

Making squash fritters for supper tonight.


----------



## Sourland

Bought a Delmonico steak at the Amish market today.  So tonight was grilled steak, baked sweet potato, and sweet corn.


----------



## Alaskan

we had burgers on the grill, with a load of spinach, and fries on the side.


----------



## Sourland

Spinach, good.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baked sweet potatos are good, and this time of year sweet potato casserole or pie is great, but you cannot beat a grilled sweet potato sitting next to grilled Ribeye (insert your choice of steak here)


----------



## Alaskan

Sourland said:


> Spinach, good.



my kids think I am nuts...but I like my burger with a mountain of spinach on it, 2 rings of raw onion, A1, and cheese.  on a toasted bun..with a pat of butter on the bun.  I will add one slice of tomato to increase the vitamins...but I don't actually like it.

As to sweet potatoes...I love those in pie or biscuits!!


----------



## Sourland

'Al', can't stand the stench of 'sweat' potatoes.

Made a pizza for supper.


----------



## Alaskan

I know that!!!  Typo!

Achem.

Pizza, I love pizza especially with oodles of meat and spinach


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am not sure what pizza chains you guys have or are familiar with; especially on the Kenai Peninsula, but Pizza King is an Indiana chain that is best in my opinion. They crumble the meats, and the sauce is the bomb with lots of cheese. Can you tell I love it? Started here in the 50's and I have grown up on it!


----------



## goatgurl

tonight was home made Italian meatballs made with my home grown beef and pork mixed together in a red sauce over pasta.  add a salad with yes Alaskan, lots of spinach and a crusty roll.  was really good


----------



## Alaskan

yummy!

Zero pizza chains near me.

But, 5 different places in or near town make pizza (one of those is a Mexican place, so  in regards to their pizza).

The other four are
1. thin crust
2. super thick bread/sweet crust
3. decent pizza, but inexpensive and they make a good gluten free
4. good standard type pizza


----------



## Pastor Dave

Made Scrapple today for tommorrow and to freeze. German origin, Pennsylvania Deutch. Pan Harst, Pan Hause. Good for breakfast with syrup, or supper. Slice, flour, fry in oil or butter. Haven't made it since Jill and I were engaged. Coming up on 15 yr anniversary in May.


----------



## Alaskan

yummy!  scrapple is good!


----------



## Sourland

For Thanksgiving we had turkey, cranberry sauce, rolls, stuffing, twice baked potatoes, sweet potato casserole, green beans, baked cauliflower followed by apple, pumpkin, and mince pies.

Needless to say last night was leftovers.

Tonight I made a steak on the grill, creamed spinach, grated potato cakes, and leftover cauliflower.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Minced meat pie. Mmm Mmmmmm


----------



## Sourland

Coffee is brewed.  @Pastor Dave, not true minced 'meat' pie.  This pie is raisins, apples, tangy sweet sauce - sort of like a fruit cake in a crust - no meat.  The Princess bought me a minced meat pie from the Amish one year.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I had one piece from the traditional type as a kid at church. I believe I remember the lady saying she used meat from a roast they had the night before she made it. It was incredible, but ever since then all I have had is the kind with dates and raisins, etc. The same lady made dried apple pies. Her crust was what really made the pies. Real lard!


----------



## Sourland

Took daughter's dogs back and stopped at Ruby Tuesday's for a late lunch.  Think I will have turkey sandwiches for supper.


----------



## Baymule

Already tired of turkey. Had corn chowder for supper. Think I'll make enchiladas from the rest of the turkey.


----------



## Alaskan

ooooh!  enchiladas are great.  I love it when kid #2 makes them with rotisserie chicken!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sourland said:


> Took daughter's dogs back and stopped at Ruby Tuesday's for a late lunch.  Think I will have turkey sandwiches for supper.



Could that be from here on out, DDD?
"Dear Daughter's Dogs"
Just sayin', I think it would work.


----------



## Scooter75

Tonight the boy and I did 1 of our last 5 rabbits..... in the rotisserie with potatoes and lima beans from the garden. Tried a new homemade  bbq sauce on it. Wonderful... picture is pre rotisserie. Too hungry to take post picture


----------



## Sourland

Last night was 'half price pasta night' - a bargain at twice the price.


----------



## Scooter75

Tonight the boy and I had avocado(store bought) and white bean (out of the garden) sandwiches. With homemade chips on the side. Take avocado mash in bowl add white beans mash more. Add some fresh lime juice, salt, pepper. Toast bread. Call it a day.... Luke "the boy" loves thems


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That sounds yum!


----------



## Sourland

Last night I made a steak on the grill, scalloped potatoes, and sweet corn.

Tonight I am making slow cooked boneless pork chops, sweet and sour red cabbage and left over scalloped potatoes.


----------



## Scooter75

@Sourland tonights dinner sounds good. Wish I would have seen that sooner. I would have brought the boy over to eat.... not too far from you. We had salads with sliced chicken. Wife works 2nd shift so it's just the two of us for dinner


----------



## Scooter75

frustratedearthmother said:


> That sounds yum!


It is. The boy wants it every week..... and it's good for him to boot.


----------



## Sourland

Tonight I made angel hair with red sauce and meatballs.  Served with hot sourdough bread.  We go out every Monday for pasta so I haven't made any in a while.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Scooter75

Well now I'm hungry...


----------



## Alaskan

I would grab the bread and cover it with meatballs!   never enough meatballs!


----------



## Sourland

Cooking a big pot of beef paprikas.  I'll serve it with dumplings and sweet and sour red cabbage - traditional with this dish.


----------



## Baymule

Tonight was cabbage rolls and fried green tomatoes. I picked the last of the tomatoes a few days ago, right before a hard killing freeze.


----------



## Alaskan

I am hungry.



My teleporter doesn't work yet... so I can't stop by for samples.

humpf.


----------



## Sourland

Sourland said:


> Cooking a big pot of beef paprikas.  I'll serve it with dumplings and sweet and sour red cabbage - traditional with this dish.



Leftovers tonight.  This is one of those meals that is even better as leftovers.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Some flavors mingle best when taken from the heat, refrigerated, and reheated.


----------



## Baymule

Tonight was tacos. Last night was fried pork chops and cole slaw. Tomorrow night is lamb.


----------



## Alaskan

yum to it all!


----------



## Sourland

Last night was YOYO.  Tonight I will make angel hair and meatballs to serve with hot sourdough bread.  Hey, it worked last week.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Yoyo?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You're On Your Own     (at least at my house that's what it means)


----------



## Sourland

YOYO = You're on your own here too.  A term I learned from Donrae over at BYC.  I had the last of the beef paprikas and made a small pizza for the Princess.


----------



## Baymule

Tonight was pork loin from the red wattle hog we slaughtered in June, broccoli and rutabaga fries. Delicious!


----------



## Sourland

I love rutabaga, and have never had rutabaga fries.    Princess went to the casino today and came home with a dozen Krispy Kreme donuts.


----------



## Baymule

It was a couple tablespoons olive oil, a tablespoon of chopped rosemary, a teaspoon of oregano, half a teaspoon garlic powder, half teaspoon black pepper, teaspoon of salt, mix together and toss the sliced rutabaga in the mix to coat. Arrange on a cookie sheet, back at 450 for 20-25 minutes. They were good, and that was using a rutabaga bought from the store. Now I have to get seeds and plant my own.


----------



## RacehorsesRock

Had pizza from Kroger, now were making Flan for a project at school..will post pics when I can, if I can.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Rutabaga like parsnips?


----------



## Sourland

Pastor Dave said:


> Rutabaga like parsnips?



To me they are a completely different taste.  Ever have parsnips in the spring after they have overwintered in the garden ?  Sweet !


----------



## Pastor Dave

I have peeled parsnips and sliced 'em, broiled with olive oil drizzled or pan fried, sprinkled a little salt and sugar, and pretty good. Figured rutabaga fries are similar.
They'r not common in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Baymule

The rutabaga I bought was waxed. No telling how long it had been in storage. Fresh probably has a lot better taste. But if someone had a root cellar, waxing could make them last a lot longer. 

My mother bought canned rutabaga and dumped in a pot. My Daddy loved them, that is my only experience with rutabaga. Haven't had it since a child. Rutabaga memories were of gross yuck. Got a new cookbook and saw this recipe, decided to try it. Rutabaga will be planted in spring garden!


----------



## Sourland

Tonight I will grill a steak to be served with mac and cheese and green beans.  Perhaps biscuits.


----------



## Alaskan

Baymule said:


> Tonight was pork loin from the red wattle hog we slaughtered in June, broccoli and rutabaga fries. Delicious!
> 
> View attachment 41151



can you tell it was a red wattle hog?  Taste different from other breeds you have tried?


----------



## TAH

Tom Kha, with still deciding what kind of fish... I have salmon, halibut, and rockfish!


----------



## Baymule

Alaskan said:


> can you tell it was a red wattle hog?  Taste different from other breeds you have tried?


They were very lean. They certainly did not taste like store bought pork. I would raise them again. Basically we buy what "deal" I find. The Red Wattles were 4 months old at $50 each. So we bought them. Our most recent was 2 large hogs over a year old, $75 for_ BOTH!_ We kept them 36 days, fed whole corn soured in goat's milk whey, and took them to slaughter. Best pork we've (sorta) raised yet!


----------



## Sourland

Pan fried rosemary chicken breast with green beans and mashed potatoes last night.  Tonight I made stuffed peppers with mac and cheese and sweet corn.


----------



## TAH

Tom kha from the other night.


----------



## Sourland

Went to the freezer to check my options.  Frozen 'mystery meal', crab cakes, or chuck roast ?  Gave the Princess the possibilities.  She of course wanted to know what the 'mystery meal' was - chicken paprikas, I think.  That is choice # 1 and is presently defrosting.  If it is what I think it is, I will make dumplings to go with it and serve with left over sweet corn.  Crab cakes, grated potato cakes, and sweet corn is choice # 2.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Better defrost both and cook em up so tomorrow dinner is covered.


----------



## Alaskan

my baby sister used to cook with expired canned food... they take the labels off before they get chunked...

she said it was always entertaining... you open a few cans (and only after they are open do you know what they are)... and then decide how in the world they will go together for a meal.


----------



## Pastor Dave

That's one way to do it, I guess.


----------



## Sourland

Tonight we will eat Chinese food.  It's a family tradition started 50 + years ago when the Chinese restaurant was the only place open on Christmas eve.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds like the 1983 movie, _A Christmas Story_


----------



## Sourland

Tonight we had sirloin steak, baked potato and sweet and sour red cabbage that I froze.

Tomorrow son and his family are coming here.  I will feed them kielbasa and sauerkraut and pierogis for lunch.  For supper we will have baked ham, scalloped potatoes and green beans.  Princess is making French toast Thursday morning, and then we send them home.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Ok, not original, but tonight we have corned beef, cabbage, and red skinned potatos. Gotta start tbe New Year off right!


----------



## Sourland

Pastor Dave said:


> Ok, not original, but tonight we have corned beef, cabbage, and red skinned potatos. Gotta start tbe New Year off right!



One of my favorite meals.  I add carrots to the mix.

It is a truly miserable day here so I am cooking comfort food.  Chicken paprikas to be served with dumplings and creamed spinach.


----------



## Alaskan

(except for the creamed spinach  )


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> (except for the creamed spinach  )




You have to try my creamed spinach.  Years ago I told my oldest grand son that I would give him $5 if he ate some.  He tried, gagged, almost barfed but wouldn't quit until I told him, "Stop, here's $ 10 to not eat it."    He still remembers, and occasionally will say, "Pa, remember when you FORCED me to -------".  

Last night I grilled a steak, fried some grated potato cakes, and baked a spaghetti squash.  Put brown sugar and butter on the squash - it was good.


----------



## Alaskan

my dad used to get paid a silver dime every time he ate his oatmeal.

I wasn't that lucky.


----------



## Sourland

Alaskan said:


> my dad used to get paid a silver dime every time he ate his oatmeal.
> 
> I wasn't that lucky.



Nor was I.  It was, "Eat it or go hungry."  I didn't like 'hungry'.


----------



## Alaskan

ditto.


----------



## Alaskan

except if I didn't clean my plate, the plate kept returning. ...over and over. ... until I cleaned it.


----------



## Sourland

Lemon pepper chuck roast has been pot roasting since 2:30.  Just added onions and carrots.  Will be served with mashed potatoes and LOTS of gravy.


----------



## Sourland

For tonight I am making stuffed cabbage, pierogis, and green beans.


----------



## Sourland

Open face pot roast sandwiches with mashed potatoes and carrots.  Waste not, want not.


----------



## Sourland

Stuffed peppers, mac and cheese, and sweet corn.


----------



## Sourland

Chicken marsala, baked zucchini, and left over mac and cheese and sweet corn - and if I must say so, it was


----------



## Sourland

Rosemary balsamic pork loin, mashed potatoes with gravy, zucchini squash.


----------



## Sourland

Last night I grilled steaks, served with baked sweet potatoes and yellow summer squash.  It was good, and I didn't get sick like I did from that over priced meal we had for our anniversary.  We should never eat out, but wait, tonight is half price pasta.


----------



## Sourland

For tonight I am making meat loaf, mac and cheese, and carrots.


----------



## Sourland

Pan fried rosemary chicken breast, sweet corn, and mashed potatoes with gravy.


----------



## Sourland

Tonight it's turkey, mashed potatoes with gravy, turnip greens, cole slaw and biscuits.  I'm not cooking.  It's 'turkey night' at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Sourland

Yesterday we went to the movies so we ate at Applebees.  Tonight I am making a sirloin steak to be served with baked sweet potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Sourland

Last night was chicken paprikas from the freezer, dumplings, and sweet corn.  Tonight I am making lemon pepper/Adobo pork loin, with scalloped potatoes, and acorn squash.


----------



## greybeard

In case anyone gets really


 really hungry


----------



## Pastor Dave

And, you can substitute 'Possum


----------



## Alaskan

tomorrow. ....uh....today....uh Wednesday. ..I am thinking cake...all day...well, maybe Thursday should be cake day.


----------



## greybeard

Cardio Dr's orders as of today. "Lay off all that lean pork and chicken breasts you been eating and eat more beef, you need to build your blood back up."
(pork and chicken per primary care doctor to lose weight and manage diabetes for the last 14 months) 

. Stopped at Hofbrau steakhouse on the way home.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm thinking he probably didn't mean deep fried beef!


----------



## greybeard

My LDLs and triglycerides are fine.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Better go with broiled beef liver GB!
Also, this time of year dandelion leaves are high in Vit A and Iron much more than even spinach! Better steep you some leaves for tea.


----------



## greybeard

Thanks but no thanks Dave.

I'm not much on homeopathic cures and am even less inclined to ingest weeds.


----------



## Alaskan

The kids and I actually like dandelions.   Tasty!  We turn the leaves into poor man's pesto.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I remember the fad popping up in the 80's of picking the dandelion blooms and rinsing them real well, soaking in salt water, and battering like you would a morrel. Pan fried dandelion blooms taste like delicious batter, and well.... dandelion.
Lol
We decided we would stick with morrels. It was just the idea of a yard full of yellow-golden blooms vs. finding 2 or 3 morrels.

The only ones I know for sure that like fresh, green dandelion leaves, @greybeard, are my rabbits! Haha


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Thanks but no thanks Dave.
> 
> I'm not much on homeopathic cures and am even less inclined to ingest weeds.


GB, here are some dandelion recipes you can try 
http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/2014/04/dandelion-recipes.html


----------



## greybeard

I'll leave that kind of stuff for the hippies or new age whatever they call themselves nowadays. 

Euell Gibbons, the great natural food advocate,  would like it I'm sure, but he kicked the bucket at age 64.


----------



## Pastor Dave

And I never thought they tasted like nuts or grapes!


----------



## RollingAcres

I've never had Grape Nuts before. I'm not really a cereal fan and especially not healthy cereal.


----------



## greybeard




----------



## Alaskan

greybeard said:


>


That looks.... inedible.


----------



## greybeard

Alaskan said:


> That looks.... inedible.


To the contrary, they are quite good. 
Gave gave several lbs away to the neighbors and they are asking for more. 
I've had too many for us to eat but really not enough for me to bother getting out to pressure or water bath canner for.
The excess rain we received last week has resulted in a lot of leaf curl so I don't know how much longer they will be producing.


----------



## Alaskan

those are beans???     I thought it was a plastic toy of some kind.


----------



## RollingAcres

Alaskan said:


> those are beans???     I thought it was a plastic toy of some kind.


@Alaskan I believe those are plum tomatoes. 
When I first saw the pic I thought they were pills!


----------



## greybeard

Some of you must be using an iPhone to view things. Pills? Bigger than a salt and pepper shaker? Really?

They are actually a hybrid cross of cherry and roma


----------



## Alaskan

TOMATOES!!!


Yeah, reading on a phone.

OK, last I checked tomatoes are edible.


----------



## greybeard

back to the top......
You low carb, gluten free, all natural, low fat, calorie counting folks go grab a health bar or somethin. this might hurt.
My oldest sister's 79th birthday celebration/BBQ  today.





Them that was doing the cooking got a little lax in their duties and created some unique 'blackened chicken and sausage"...but there was plenty other dead animal parts left to cook and eat.
(my job this time was making ice cream)
what:



Why it happened:


----------



## greybeard

A good quality chuck roast...




Season well all sides and edges with a good dry rub. Let the meat rest a bit..the seasoning will tighten the cut up nicely.




Generously coat all sides with self rising WHEAT flour. (not that haute cuisine/new age pretend stuff)  Do the edges as well as top and bottom. Pat the four into the meat and again, let it rest a couple minutes.




While that is happening, heat a couple tablespoons of veg oil in a skillet that has a lid and is large and deep enough to handle the roast and 4-5 cut up potatoes, some carrots, a whole large onion, and a whole cut up green or yellow pepper, as well as about 2-3 cups of water Medium heat. You are going to sear the whole chunk, both sides and edges. Maillard Reaction in effect. It will take several minutes each side...maybe 5-6 minutes. I sear/brown it covered and do other things while the sear takes place, stopping 1/2 way thru the process to flip it over, then hold it up on edge and sear the edges too..in my 30 yr old heavy cast aluminum skillet that the teflon long ago wore off of..


----------



## greybeard

While it's searing:


 
Peel (or don't) 4-5 medium large potatoes...I ended up using 5 for this one.



 
Cut up the potatoes into about 1" chunks..don't slice thin...you'll end up with mush.. Add one whole large onion also chunked up not sliced. 1 whole sweet pepper of whatever color or variety you like or have on hand...Poblano also works well. Chunk up about 5-6 carrots. The big ends can be smaller chunks but the skinny ends need to be longer.



 Set preheated 350° oven for 50 minutes.



 Turn the burner off under the skillet, and arrange the vegs around the roast in the same skillet you browned it in. Any extra flour left, just dump it unceremoniously right on top of the meat. Now, you seasoned the meat, but not the vegs...season them now.



 
Gently pour about 2 cups of water along the edges of the vegs..not on top of the roast. How much water is dependent upon how big your cooking vessel is. You'll figure it out.


----------



## greybeard

Cover, place it on center rack, and close the oven door. 50 minutes pull it out and check it for tenderness. The potatoes should be starting to brown on top and a wonderful gravy forming in the bottom, all by itself. It will smell wonderful.









Fork tender.

This was a choice grade, so it didn't take over 50 minutes cook time in the oven. If you are any good at veg work at all, you do all that while it's searing, and total elapsed time ..start to finish including oven time shouldn't be over 90 minutes.


(Now, I've not done it with a chuck roast, but some people don't sear it beforehand, but cook it all exactly the same otherwise, then just as the meat is done, they remove it from the vegs, sprinkle it with WHEAT flour and then sear it in a different skillet and after the sear, place it right back in the original skillet. I may try it sometime..)


----------



## Alaskan

Oooh!


----------



## greybeard

Not supper, but a dinner/bbq/mudbug high school graduation celebration..my nephew's youngest son made it out of the 12th grade..

Nephew carving the smoked brisket


 

Live mudbugs purging


 


OWW OWW IT'S HOT IT'S HOT..you're scalding me to death!!!!!!


 

The corn & taters, which are boiled in the same seasoned water and pot the crawfish are cooked in...it imparts a wonderful taste and aroma to the corn and potatoes. 


 
There was sausage, bbq chicken, potato salad, deviled eggs, several different breads, loads of desserts as well.
Another good family gathering.


----------



## Alaskan

Looks great!


----------



## Sourland

Tonight I made breaded flounder filets, scalloped potatoes and butternut squash/spinach/cranberry/onion mixture.


----------



## Alaskan

It sounded good until you said squash.


----------



## Mini Horses

For me, all good except flounder.    We could sit next to each other and "share".


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ya'll get outta the way - I woulda eaten it all, lol!


----------



## Sourland

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ya'll get outta the way - I woulda eaten it all, lol!



And that would have been the proper choice.  

Tonight I think that Cracker Barrel is doing the cooking.


----------

